# Some Insurance Facts



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

First off, don’t expect Uber’ s carrier — Allstate — to pay anything. Between the high deductible and your existing insurance, they’re off the hook.

Second, those lawyers who advertise “Been in a wreck?” are interested ONLY if there are injuries. Crumpled sheet metal makes no money for them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

We have Progressive in my market and they paid everything minus my deductible. Our existing personal policies cover nothing if we have a passenger in the car. In fact it voids our policy for any and all incidents that occur while passengers are in the car. As far as the attorneys go, that's why you always go in for a medical check within 48 Hours of the accident. That opens the medical claim. That's all those lawyers need to take the case


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

We have Farmers here in this market. Paid for everything minus deductible which my personal policy covered the difference


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

OK, so far this thread and $5 buys a latte at Starbucks.

Karen, did you have an accident? Care to fill in the blanks a bit? When you say "your existing insurance" do you mean your existing insurance with or without rideshare coverage?

When Daisy says Progressive she means that is Uber's commercial carrier in her locale.

Ludy, who is your personal insurance carrier that they paid the deductible? Second question, do you have a rideshare endorsement on your personal?

Thanx


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ubers insurance is Progressive and they are being sued left and right for accidents involving RS drivers.

Whatever your personal insurance coverage is, unless you have a RS endorsement, you aren’t covered, and even if you are covered, do you have enough coverage? Talking to my agent on Monday, Allstate now recommends at least 3x your state minimum if you drive rideshare. I carry 100/300/200, my agent suggested 250/500/250 and a 1 mil umbrella to be properly protected, which I’ve taken under advisement.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Insurance is almost always a bad deal, especially if you can afford the cost of what it covers to begin with. These companies have to make a profit somehow, and its by generally charging as much as they can and covering as little as they can.

Other than mandatory automotive liability insurance, currently the only insurance policy I pay for, I may one day have a umbrella policy that only kicks in after $200K or something like that, and even then I probably only want it to cover very specific things that I care enough about.

In my state you don't have to pay for liabiltiy insurance if you have 11 or more registered vehicles. I have 3 already. If auto insurance costs keep going up the way they are and registration costs stay down, maybe I'll have to find 8 old cars that are cheap to register and keep them registered. The rule is you need $55K in assets if you don't pay for $55K in insurance. I'd rather keep $55K in assets that I can later liquidate than pay thousands a year down the drain to the insurance rats.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Insurance is almost always a bad deal, especially if you can afford the cost of what it covers to begin with. These companies have to make a profit somehow, and its by generally charging as much as they can and covering as little as they can.
> 
> Other than mandatory automotive liability insurance, currently the only insurance policy I pay for, I may one day have a umbrella policy that only kicks in after $200K or something like that, and even then I probably only want it to cover very specific things that I care enough about.


Typically umbrella policies require $1 million minimum coverage, and specific minimums for everything else. With Allstate, to get an umbrella policy, I have to have 250/500/250 auto and 250K personal liability


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I see no point in insurance covering anything less than $200K. If I still have enough health to work a job I can pay back $200K in debts in less than a decade. By liquidating my current assets I could pay a $30-50K of debts in probably 3 months or less. Insurance companies are just being greedy requiring policies to insure lesser amounts.

The idea behind insurance should be that it is something that helps you out when you otherwise couldn't help yourself.

Instead, these companies want to be damned middlemen between you and your doctor or your mechanic so that they can get their cut of every transaction you make.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Insurance is almost always a bad deal


You're talking from the point of view of someone who owns little to no assets. For those that own houses, properties, and other assets, you'd be crazy not to be well insured.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I see no point in insurance covering anything less than $200K. If I still have enough health to work a job I can pay back $200K in debts in less than a decade. By liquidating my current assets I could pay a $30-50K of debts in probably 3 months or less. Insurance companies are just being greedy requiring policies to insure lesser amounts.
> 
> The idea behind insurance should be that it is something that helps you out when you otherwise couldn't help yourself.
> 
> Instead, these companies want to be damned middlemen between you and your doctor or your mechanic so that they can get their cut of every transaction you make.


I’d guess the vast majority of people don’t want to work 10 years to cover a debt that can be insured for about $30 a month for $1mln in coverage But you’re smart your saving money


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Karen, did you have an accident? Care to fill in the blanks a bit?


I'm wondering the same. Thread is Sort of out of left field and "facts" as the title says . . . meh weaksauce


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm wondering the same. Thread is Sort of out of left field and "facts" as the title says . . . meh weaksauce


Be careful not to criticize girl. She doesn't call herself 'Karen' for no reason.


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> OK, so far this thread and $5 buys a latte at Starbucks.
> 
> Karen, did you have an accident? Care to fill in the blanks a bit? When you say "your existing insurance" do you mean your existing insurance with or without rideshare coverage?
> 
> ...


I have progressive and yes I have the ride share endorsement. That qualified me for what they call is 'deductible difference' so they paid me $2000 ($2500 Uber deductible - $500 personal deductible)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

You're much better off paying the insurance company out the ass for life than losing everything after an accident because you didn't have enough.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> First off, don’t expect Uber’ s carrier — Allstate — to pay anything. Between the high deductible and your existing insurance, they’re off the hook.
> 
> Second, those lawyers who advertise “Been in a wreck?” are interested ONLY if there are injuries. Crumpled sheet metal makes no money for them.


Karen this is so fundamentally wrong I can't believe it.

First of all in any location I've checked your personal insurance shuts off completely once you have accepted a ping. This is the way it's supposed to work. If you have accepted a ping even, then you have to go through uber's carrier for an accident.

In many states your insurer is legally entitled to inquire with uber about your log in status, Florida specifically allows this for the sole purpose of denying coverage.

Here's an example of insurance at work. Some states divide ridesharing into logged ON.. LOGGED ON. That means that if you are LOGGED ON your insurance goes poof into oblivion.

So that's the deal, in some locals it's extreme as completely cutting you off from coverage the moment you log on until the moment you log off.

So unless you want to shell out $600 plus a month for commercial chauffeur insurance you need to depend on uber/lyfts insurance for a considerable amount of time you're working.


(b)1. An insurer that provides an automobile liability insurance policy under this part may exclude any and all coverage afforded under the policy issued to an owner or operator of a TNC vehicle while driving that vehicle for any loss or injury that occurs while a TNC driver is _*logged on to a digital network*_ or while a TNC driver provides a prearranged ride. Exclusions imposed under this subsection are limited to coverage while a TNC driver is logged on to a digital network or while a TNC driver provides a prearranged ride. This right to exclude all coverage may apply to any coverage included in an automobile insurance policy, including, but not limited to:
a. Liability coverage for bodily injury and property damage;
b. Uninsured and underinsured motorist coverage;
c. Medical payments coverage;
d. Comprehensive physical damage coverage;
e. Collision physical damage coverage; and
f. Personal injury protection.


Here's another cool section. This section allows anyone involved in an accident the legal right to inquire with uber/lyft and see when/if you were logged on for the 

(d) In a claims coverage investigation, a TNC shall immediately provide, upon request by a directly involved party or *any insurer* of the TNC driver, if applicable, the precise times that the TNC driver logged on and off the digital network in the 12-hour period immediately preceding and in the 12-hour period immediately following the accident. An insurer providing coverage under subsection (7) shall disclose, upon request by any other insurer involved in the particular claim, the applicable coverages, exclusions, and limits provided under any automobile insurance maintained in order to satisfy the requirements of subsection (7).


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

I recently had a pax open the back left door just as an elderly woman made a slingshot maneuver from behind and struck the left pax door, almost ripping his arm off. I know insurance was going to make it my fault, but as it turns out, my insurance company and Uber’s is Allstate here. The agents both deferred to the other and I never paid a cent. 

**I did not declare any damages despite a slightly bent door and scrape and paint damage.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> I recently had a pax open the back left door just as an elderly woman made a slingshot maneuver from behind and struck the left pax door, almost ripping his arm off. I know insurance was going to make it my fault, but as it turns out, my insurance company and Uber’s is Allstate here. The agents both deferred to the other and I never paid a cent.
> 
> **I did not declare any damages despite a slightly bent door and scrape and paint damage.


That aint worth paying for out of pocket, save it for when the door gets torn off at the airport or something.

I've lost 2 doors at the Orlando airport.

"Sir traffic is heavy at the curb please exit out the right side of the vehic...le"


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> We have Progressive in my market and they paid everything minus my deductible. Our existing personal policies cover nothing if we have a passenger in the car. In fact it voids our policy for any and all incidents that occur while passengers are in the car. As far as the attorneys go, that's why you always go in for a medical check within 48 Hours of the accident. That opens the medical claim. That's all those lawyers need to take the case


 How do you get a medical check? Every doctor I contacted their first question was were you involved in a car accident? And if you were they don’t want anything to do with you even have physicians assistant that I went to wouldn’t see me everyone’s afraid to be involved in some kind of suit it seems.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Paulokc said:


> How do you get a medical check? Every doctor I contacted their first question was were you involved in a car accident? And if you were they don’t want anything to do with you even have physicians assistant that I went to wouldn’t see me everyone’s afraid to be involved in some kind of suit it seems.


If you were in a car accident, just tell them so


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Paulokc said:


> How do you get a medical check? Every doctor I contacted their first question was were you involved in a car accident? And if you were they don’t want anything to do with you even have physicians assistant that I went to wouldn’t see me everyone’s afraid to be involved in some kind of suit it seems.


Try urgent care clinics next time. They are usually funded by huge corporations and give no shits.

Part of your problem is probobly (just guessing here) they don't want to take a NEW patient who just had a car accident because they don't want to get involved.

if you had a primary care physician who you have seen for years they are far more likely to see you.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Paulokc said:


> How do you get a medical check? Every doctor I contacted their first question was were you involved in a car accident? And if you were they don’t want anything to do with you even have physicians assistant that I went to wouldn’t see me everyone’s afraid to be involved in some kind of suit it seems.


Urgent care or ER. They can't refuse you. @Stevie The magic Unicorn hit the nail on the head about new patients. It's hard enough for a regular patient to get picked up as a new patient but for a car accident patient it's even harder due to Lawsuits and pain med Seekers


----------

